# Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?



## lol2k (8. Oktober 2010)

*Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Moin!

Lang hab ich auf diese Maus gewartet - ein potentieller Kandidat um meine G5 von ihrem 4 Jährigem Dienst abzulösen...
Vor dem Kauf habe ich natürlich den Test seitens PCGH abgewartet! 
Die aktuelle Ausgabe verrät mir, das die Pad-Kompatibilität - "sehr gut" sei - also müsste der verbaute Phillips TwinEye-Sensor theoretisch seine Arbeit ohne Probleme auf allen Mauspads verrichten!
Googled man allerdings etwas länger nach der Maus, landet man auf diversen englisch-sprachigen Seiten, in denen von einer Inkompatibilität mit schwarzen Mauspads berichtet wird, was mich etwas stutzig macht.
Stichwort: -> "black surface"

Besitzt jnd. von euch schon die R.A.T. 7 und kann sich dazu äußern?


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Der Phillips Twin-Eye ist eh etwas zickig wenn es um den Untergrund geht. Auf einem schwarzen Pad ging bei meiner Imperator so gut wie nichts und wehe es war ein leicht transparenter Untergrund. Da blieb der Mauszeiger direkt stehen. Ist halt ein wählerischer Sensor.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Ich hatte eine MX1000 und eine G9 auf einem schwarzen Pad mit einer Plastikoberfläche. Also ich hatte nie Probleme, daher würde ich die Farbe als Ursache ausschließen


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Die MX1000 und die G9 haben auch nen anderen Sensor verbaut als die Rat. Der Phillips Twin - Eye ist da etwas zickig was die Pads angeht.


----------



## lol2k (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Ich werds jetzt selbst testen - die Maus ist bestellt und muss sich die nächsten Tage meinem schwarzen fnatic Mauspad stellen. Sollte der Laser wirklich Probleme machen, muss ich vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen oder ein neues Mauspad kommt mir ins Haus, wenn mich die Maus begeistern kann...


----------



## geostigma (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

habe "Roccat Sense Adrenalin Blue"

ich gebe dir recht, auf den rein schwarzen stellen arbeit die maus sehr schlecht
bei dem "bild" arbeitet sie jedoch sehr sehr genau
lieber pad wechseln als maus, denn die ist super


----------



## lol2k (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Hab die Rat 7 nun seit einem Tag - auf meinem schwarzen Stoffmauspad von Fnatic - laufen. Der Laser arbeitet fehlerfrei, allerdings reagiert er sehr empfindlich! Drehe ich bei Videos den Bass auf, übertragen sich die Vibrationen auf das Mauspad und der Mauszeiger "hüpft" ein wenig auf dem Bildschirm herum - das hatte ich bei der G5 nicht 
Ansonsten kann ich diese Maus wirklich sehr empfehlen - ist wirklich einmalig, die Form der eigenen Hand individuell anzupassen 

Gruß lol2k


----------



## TocK (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

hallo zusammen,

ich habe die rat 7 nun seit einer woche und muss gestehen das ich schon enteuscht bin.ich hatte vorher nur logi mäuse. nun lies ich mich von rat 7 begeistern, was leider ein fehler war.

auf meiner maus unterlage einer exactmat x control von razer ist die maus auf der glatten oberfläche nicht zu gebrauchen. auf der rauen seite ist es akzeptabel. ausserdem hat sie immer mal wieder aussetzer und bleibt einfach hängen.

wenn ich auf das pult mit holz unterlage wechsle arbeitet die maus scheinbar fehlerfrei. allerdings finde ich dies ganz schwach für den preis.

ich werde wohl meine g9 wieder hervor holen.

leider....

viilleicht hat wer eine lösung?

geüsse TocK


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Da hilft nur ein anderes Mauspad oder halt die Maus umtauschen.


----------



## lol2k (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Ja, das war auch meine Sorge vor dem Kauf - ich habs riskiert und sie funktioniert ja gottseidank einwandfrei auf meinem Stoffpad!
Letzendlich ist der Phillips TwinEye -Sensor schuld, das die Maus manchmal rumzickt, wie man häufig in englischsprachigen Foren lesen konnte.

Da muss ein neues Mauspad her oder eben vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen, falls dir die Maus an sich schon nicht zusagt, wie gh0st76 schon angemerkt hat!


----------



## tripod (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

hi,

meine rat7 funktioniert auf einem "razer destructor"-mauspad einwandfrei.


----------



## Aks-ty (15. November 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Hey Leute ich hab hier mehrere Mauspads zur auswahl und benutze die R.A.T. 7
Razer Goliathus - Control (Stoff) - Arbeitet einwandfrei
Roccat Sota - Speed (Metall beschichtet) - Ruckelt wie bekloppt
Gamersware Stainless Professional - Speed (Silberpartikel beschichtet) - Arbeitet einwandfrei

Hatte mir das Roccat extra für die Maus mit bestellt aber nun funktioniert sie da nicht gescheit drauf also musste ich mein Razer wieder rausholen. Jetzt nimmt meine Frau das Roccat pad mit ner MX-518 funtzt einwandfrei^^

@ tripod dein sig is geil aus From Dusk till dawn^^


----------



## gh0st76 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Das die Maus auf dem Sota spinnt ist normal. Der verbaute Sensor ist Schrott. 

Übrigens ist das Stainless Pad einfaches Plastik. Da ist nichts mit Metall beschichtet.


----------



## Sirwhitecrow (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Pad-Kompatibilitätsprobleme ?*

Habe das gleiche Problem mit der R.A.T 7 Contagion Edition. Die Maus selbst wäre eigentlich ganz ordentlich (für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel rutschiges Plastik). Leider funktioniert sie auf der Razer eXactMat X control nicht. Die feine Oberfläche funktioniert gar nicht, aber auch bei der groben Oberfläche gibt es Probleme.Der Mauszeiger hat starke Aussetzter, ein schnelles Steuern oder Zielen wird so unmöglich.  Ich werde die Maus mal mit anderen Pads probieren. Ich hatte zuvor eine Logitech G9, dann die G9x und zuletzt die G700. Die G9x und die R.A.T 7 Contagion sind von der Leistung und Präzision vergleichbar. Die G700 war für mich völlig unbrauchbar, da ich (auch beim Anstecken) einen minimalen Input-Lag erkennen konnte.  Wie vorhin kurz erwähnt besteht die R.A.T 7 leider aus sehr vielen rutschigen Plastikteilen. Einige davon kann man wechseln, leider nicht alle. Das macht Logitech besser. Der große Vorteil aber ist die Möglichkeit der Anpassung (Länge, Daumentasten, etc.) der Cyborg Maus. Sie liegt so trotzdem noch etwas besser in meiner Hand (die sehr groß ist), als die Konkurrenz.


----------

